

Ask HN: Anyone want a Free promo code for my iPhone app? - joubee

Would anyone like a promo code to test my company's iPhone app? I have ten to give away valid in the U.S. app store.<p>It would be really cool if you could write a review on the app store afterwards. Be honest.... but be nice :)<p>Go to http://www.joubee.com and fill out the form and I'll send you a code. Thanks so much guys.
======
lozwaldo
cool thanks for the promo code :)

